# Windows XP Netzwerk mit Dateiserver?



## josDesign (5. März 2003)

Hallo!

Mein Problem ist´es, das ich meiner Freundin helfen sollte dabei, ihre 7 PCs miteinander zu vernetzen.

Auf 6 PCs läuft derzeit Windows XP Pro SP1.

Am 7ten PC ist derzeit noch nichts drauf.

Jetzt möcht sie aber einen Dateiserver bei dem man sagen kann: zB PC1 darf auf Ordner "uvw" zugreifen, PC2 jedoch nicht und darf nur auf Ordner"xyz" zugreifen und bei dem auch nur mit Lesezugriff.


Leider weis ich kaum wie ich das anstellen sollte?? 

Folgende Betriebssysteme habe ich zuhause auf CD: MS WIN XP Pro, MS Win 2000 Server, MS Win 2000 Pro

Oder wäre Linux besser?

Kann mir jemand Tipps, oder einen Webseitenlink geben, mit dem ich was anfangen kann?

Danke im Vorraus

Lg

josDesign


----------



## aquila (16. März 2003)

mit Windows adv. server kannst das ganz einfach machen... da brauchst nichtmal eine anleitung...  
ein bisschen musst halt probieren aber das schaffst schon! *gg* 

ist wirklich nicht schwer, aber dir zu schreiben wie das alles funktioniert würde jetzt den rahmen sprengen, bzw. würde es sinnlos sein, weil es wirklich nicht schwer ist!

win sbs würde es auch noch einfach gehen!


----------



## Eyewitness (16. März 2003)

Eine Lösung wäre: W2k Server installieren, Domäne aufbauen und anhand der Nutzer in der Domäne Rechte verteilen auf den Netzlaufwerken.

Anleitung siehe Microsoft Knowledge Base.


----------

